# Magic Mill Mixer



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Has anyone out there used a Magic Mill Mixer for dough making. I'm seriously considering getting one instead of a Kitchen Aid Mixer because I've read too many poor reviews re the latter. The motor seems to burn out quickly. KA mentions that the speed setting for kneading dough is #2. Any faster and the worm gear will break.

Comments, anyone?


----------



## roon (Jan 9, 2002)

I don't know anything about the mixer myself but I would also like to hear about it, for the same reasons. And if anyone has information on any of the Bosch mixers, that would be extraordinarily helpful as well!


----------



## annie (Mar 22, 2002)

I too have heard good things about the Magic Mill for multiple loaves of heavy bread doughs. When I bought my Kenwood (more for mousses and cakes, with only a little bread) I looked here on cheftalk (and you might want to do a search for Magic Mill or DLX) and on the King Arthur flour board http://www.bakingcircle.com/msgboard/index.jsp 
and searched on google - to find lots of comparison sites - almost too much to take in. 
Good luck, and let us know what you buy and how it work sout.


----------



## ronnie_suburban (Sep 16, 2002)

...because I've owned my k-aid for a little over 8 years, use it for a lot of heavy, hearth bread and pizza doughs and have never had any problems with it. In fact, once, when I left it unattended, it actually fell off my counter and onto the floor and it still works perfectly. FYI, mine is the 5-quart, 350 watt "professional" model. Most people swear by them--even in threads on this site.

Has k-aid quality diminished as of late now that they are one and the same as whirlpool?

What I don't like about my k-aid is how hard it is to get into the bowl without a lot of effort--an obstruction that, via its design, is not an issue with the magic mill. My step-mom owns a magic mill and she swears that she likes it--but why is it that I always see her using her kitchen-aid? She does a LOT of baking and tells me that the magic mill is notably harder to use. I will try to get some specifics from her on this.

Still, on paper, at the high end, the magic mill is more powerful, has a larger capacity and has built-in timer features too (something that may have prevented my k-aid from falling off the counter).

=R=


----------



## waz (May 1, 2002)

I own both. Have a 350 watt KA that has been a work horse. However, it's a pre GE model. Mine has also fallen off the counter onto a tile floor with no damage. When making pizza dough I used to work it so hard I'd keep putting cold towels on it to cool it.

Then I got my Magic Mill. Love it. I do over double the amount I could do in my KA and it doesn't miss a beat. Wife loves it for chocolate chip cookes (she made them tonight). The KA still gets used but not for dough. When it comes to dough the Magic Mill rocks. I hear there's a new model but I'm avoiding looking. Don't want to be tempted!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Waz:

I believe that KA was taken over by Whirlpool and not GE - unless the latter two companies are somehow related. And there are lots of reports of the "new" KA's suffering from defective switches and motors. Just recently some owners have reported that their brand new KA mixer never worked right out of the box. Go figure.


----------

